# Crocodile Stitch the easy way



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I ran across this website, and it looks simple enough to me!! Here's the link: http://lostandfoundlane.blogspot.com/p/croc-stitch-easy-way.html


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the original is as easy as pie.........i wont be doing another scarf though . three are enough.

This does NOT look easier to me, and I am NO crocheter!


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Hicakes,

Where can I find the original?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought mine from a lass on ETSY


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

free2bme said:


> Hicakes,
> 
> Where can I find the original?


There's one here, with a video

http://yarn-muse.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/crocodile-stitch.html


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

and on youtube!!free


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting this one as it does look easy as I tried the y tube and it went tooooo fast for me, but doing this one I fully understand and can keep up with this one.

You are wonderful to post this site, Thanks, Jane


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

THANK YOU at last it makes sense

Ann


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

All in the eye of the beholder or hook. Here are some I collected some time ago but have not tried. I never thought the stitch looked good on the back.





http://cats-rockin-crochet.blogspot.com/2011/08/crochet-crocodile-stitch-adult-hat.html

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=crochet+crocodile+stitch&aq=0&oq=crochet+croc











At a quick look, don't know if there are any duplicates
Barbara


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's the bag I made earlier this year for my Aunt's 90th birthday ...


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! It looks like a fun stitch. And to Didough, I absolutely love the bag you made!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

BSG many stitches are not meant to be admired from the back!


nor are some people! LOL


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

lovely bag


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I learned it last year when making covers for coat hangers. It is tricky and I found a nice clutch purse I might try. The clothes hanger is brillant!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cakes said:


> BSG many stitches are not meant to be admired from the back!
> 
> nor are some people! LOL


Oh, how true!


----------

